# BBS LM Information Thread



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

_*Information Provided by SaveTheWheels (via @jeff_xlr on IG)*_

The BBS LM 2-piece forged motorsport inspired wheel. Classic design which makes it the most copied wheel in the market now. With so many imitation and fake BBS LM, please note that an authentic / original BBS LM will always have:

1. The ff. in the center portion
2. BBS Logo
3. Production / Serial No. (i.e. A87092)
4. Part No. (i.e. LMP067)
5. Size, Width, & Offset (i.e. 7Jx17H2ET42)
6. Weight Max Load (i.e. VIA 690KG)
7. JWL logo
8. BBS Gold 3D center cap. A Gold BBS logo in the center cap (regardless of the background color) means this wheel model is forged and made by BBS Japan. (A silver BBS logo means they're cast or flow formed by BBS Germany.)
9. If you look closely at the BBS logo in the center cap, you'll notice the BBS logo in gold has a 3D metallic grains like that of a gold bar.


----------

